
Babel – API for Twitter users demographics, psychographics, influence scores - csschmitt
https://babel.socialobjects.ai/register
======
csschmitt
Hello HN!

A lot of startups wanted to access our data to build personalized products so
we figured we built an API for it!

Babel API: \- Access to our 550Millions+ Twitter profiles database \- 14 data
fields: age, gender, location, affinities, influence score, biography …. \-
Limited to 1000 API calls on trial version \- API calls are made requesting
the user Twitter handle \- Documentation:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1YsPZ6720qYi6k8XHjEu3t65J...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1YsPZ6720qYi6k8XHjEu3t65JJt7gu9giQpGKG277cnY/edit?usp=sharing)

Let me know what you think!

------
hemlokc
This just seems like Cambridge Analytica 2.0

~~~
csschmitt
Well Cambridge Analytica was tricking you into giving your facebook access so
they could access your friends and datas. On our side we analyze public datas
to determine insights

~~~
hemlokc
"Public" is basically anything covered in T&C's that users sign in order to
join social media platforms, or use mobile apps. That's exactly what CA did.
They harvested data on users after "asking for consent" and sold their
services to political parties and private companies to create targeted ads for
these people, all unknowingly.

SocialObjects sounds a lot like this, is all I'm saying.

~~~
csschmitt
Not really. Facebook datas can only be accessed through Facebook tokens. Its
not public data, which why CA pulled the gaming app trick.

